# 3 Epic Fatties



## weberlamp (Jan 14, 2012)

Made 3 fatties that turned out great.  

Used breakfast sausage, stuffed one with jalapeno and Cheddar and used a home made rib rub.  Stuffed the 2nd with mozzarella cheese Italian seasoning, red pepper, and rubbed it with garlic powder and chili powder.  The last one was stuffed with garlic, Cheddar, and mozzarella, with a rib rub.  Smoked them for 3.5 hours at 240.  They were all delicious but the Italian was by far the winner.  Had them as an appetizer, and used the leftovers as breakfast sandwiches

Pre Smoke








Smoked and ready to eat,

the Cheddar/mozzarella, garlic and BBQ one tried to escape


----------



## boykjo (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice looking fatties weber..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I moved your thread from the sausage forum to the fattie forum........ Welcome to SMF......

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

They are so loaded with good stuff they're Popping! Good job...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job! Wish you would have cut into one so we could see the inside.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 15, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job! Wish you would have cut into one so we could see the inside.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 15, 2012)

looks good !!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2012)

The fatties are a good thing and I think that they are ike a welcoming present for SMF for most folks here have never heard of them before they came here.


----------



## frosty (Jan 15, 2012)

Exteriors look phenomenal!  Good job!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 15, 2012)

looks good and welcome to SMF you will learn lots here


----------



## tim202 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good Weber !!!

Tim


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 16, 2012)

no Bacon?


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

and I agree cut pics would make it the chitz


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

sprky said:


> and I agree cut pics would make it the chitz


Agree and I need to make some of them!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like the first success is going to mean lots more in the future


----------

